# The Pi2 thread



## Andre (25/10/15)

As requested @Christos.

Really easy to build on this deck. Just cut the coil legs to the required lengths, insert and fasten.

Decided to try twisted 29 gauge SS304 on a 2.5 mm mandrel. Some 10 wraps came to 0.65 ohms. Slanted the coil to be able to use ceramic wicking.










For the AFC they have a hard plastic type of insert attached to the top plate, which slides into the cap tube. The plastic extends to the drip tip hole, which presumably helps to prevent heat reaching your lips. The AFC sets very easily and is configured for both single and dual coils. I found the air flow to be extremely effective, maybe because of the lack of impeding posts. For MTL I really had to set it very small.









The vape on the Pi2 is great with very good flavour. With the very effective air flow I am sure huge clouds can be produced. Oversquonking does lead to leaking via the air slots. @JakesSA's bf modding works perfectly and drainage is exemplary.

The big disappointment. The Pi2 leaks quite badly around the edges of the base. I observed juice in the grub screw holes and below the single o-ring. It seems strange that it does not have another o-ring below the grub screw holes. So, unfortunately, I had to dispatch this one to the gorge and cannot recommend it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (25/10/15)

Andre said:


> As requested @Christos.
> 
> Really easy to build on this deck. Just cut the coil legs to the required lengths, insert and fasten.
> 
> ...


Sad though because the postless design looks awesome. 

Just a though but a top cap like the ones for the fishbone rda would be awesome on a reo and would assist in the over-squonk epidemic. 
Even if the airhole were in the glass cap. 
What puts me off the fishbone is the bottom airflow which would flood easily if over-squonked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/10/15)

Just looking at the high placing of that o-ring brings to mind the phrase "badly thought out".
The ring should have been placed on virgin steel below the white delrin insert, indicated by the yellow line in the pic below, because the tiny gap between the steel and plastic will behave as a capillary wick.
Easy enough to fix, just machine a new groove and fit another o-ring, the top one can be left as is.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (25/10/15)

How tight is the the seal, does it leak?


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> How tight is the the seal, does it leak?


You mean the o-ring? Feels tight enough, but from the splatter pattern I looks as if some juice do come past the o-ring. Not sure of the main culprit - the o-ring or the grub screw passages, the latter being beneath the o-ring.


----------



## Puff Daddy (25/10/15)

Maybe they should make a small raised edge to help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/15)

Thanks @Andre 
Very well explained and super photos!
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/10/15)

Thanks for the feedback @Andre

The Pi2 is a great little RDA in my opinion.

With regard to the leaking from the o - rings, perhaps a change in the wick could help prevent it from happening as easily. 

I try and put a fair amount of wick on mine in order to prevent the juice from overflowing and leaking through the o - rings. 

Here is my wicking for single coil 






And for dual 






Note: my pi2 is not bottom fed. I do also drip about 8 drops at a time. So this probably the reason I have not had much leaking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/10/15)

All fixed here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hannya-rda-by-blitz-enterprises.t15985/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (26/10/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Andre
> 
> The Pi2 is a great little RDA in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your impressions. Imo it should not leak, full stop - no matter the wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Skollie (26/10/15)

hey. where did you guys get these from?i got the evil monk. enjoying it but prefer the pi2


----------



## Andre (26/10/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> hey. where did you guys get these from?i got the evil monk. enjoying it but prefer the pi2


Mine was a gift from VapeClub (@JakesSA) to test the BF modding, but not ex stock as far as I know. Think VapeKing stocks them.


----------



## JakesSA (26/10/15)

Mmm .. I have a few of these so I'll try machining that extra o-ring groove.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (27/10/15)

Andre said:


> As requested @Christos.
> 
> Really easy to build on this deck. Just cut the coil legs to the required lengths, insert and fasten.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the leaking cause I love building on it.Good for us afflicted w/C.S.S.


----------



## JakesSA (27/10/15)

Something like this, I can maybe move that o-ring groove a tad lower .. I wonder if someone will come by to pick it up and take it for a test drive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (27/10/15)

JakesSA said:


> Something like this, I can maybe move that o-ring groove a tad lower .. I wonder if someone will come by to pick it up and take it for a test drive.
> 
> View attachment 37926
> 
> View attachment 37927


Send it my way


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Send it my way



Can do, but do you still have a BF rig?


----------



## Yiannaki (28/10/15)

JakesSA said:


> Can do, but do you still have a BF rig?


Woops. I thought this one did not look to be bottom fed. 

My bad. I do not have any bf rigs to test this out with.


----------



## zadiac (28/10/15)

JakesSA said:


> Can do, but do you still have a BF rig?



I can test it out for you Jakes  I have the best bottom feeder on the planet


----------



## Andre (28/10/15)

zadiac said:


> I can test it out for you Jakes  I have the best bottom feeder on the planet


Yes, send it to @zadiac - he will give us straight answers!


----------



## JakesSA (29/10/15)

Then it shall be so .. thanks @zadiac


----------

